# What breed is my cat



## RubyAnthropology (Dec 12, 2019)

Please what is breed of my cat
Is it egyptian mau or egyptian mau mix?
Thanks ?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As you've most likely been told before, you have a DSH, Domestic Short Haired cat. No breed, no mix, just a beautiful moggie.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your beautiful little cat is a Domestic Short Hair; her color is _red spotted tabby_. She is quite unique as there are fewer female red tabbies than male, and the spotted tabby pattern is also less common than the mackeral (like tiger stripes on the sides) or classic (bull's eye). Her rich bright color is outstanding. She could be entered into a cat show in the HHP (Household Pet) class, which is for un-registered cats, and I think she would win some ribbons.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

She sure is gorgeous


----------

